
Apple devices are butt dialing 9-1-1 from its refurbishing facility 20 times/day - cpncrunch
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/22/apple-devices-are-butt-dialing-911-from-its-refurbishing-facility-20-times-per-day/
======
ggm
Maybe they need a faraday cage? or a femtocell which bonds inside the complex,
and sinks the 9-1-1 calls?

~~~
cpncrunch
Or maybe just need to be more careful. The 911 feature seems like a bad design
decision.

